# afx and afx mt arm cleaning



## gobucks1a (Mar 5, 2011)

Apologize if there is a recent thread on this. As I clean my old afx and mt chassis I am not sure how to clean the arms. I know that oil will effect the arm and comm but how do you clean the comm? Can you spray it with a degreaser like 409?


----------



## gobucks1a (Mar 5, 2011)

sorry again. my post was missleading. I mentioned armature cleaning in the title then asked how to clean the comm. My question is how best to clean a armature on the old afx and afx mt chassis.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

fiberglass pen 
bsrt model HT391 - Pickup Shoe Cleaner
cheap multi purpose is 1 way
just go easy


----------

